# Salary in the Netherlands



## mpiktor

I have a very simple question. I had an interview for a position in the Netherlands. We are in a very early stage but I was asked already for expected salary.

The salary range for the position is between 60.000-70.000 euros but I told them that my range is rather between 70.000 and 80.000 euros gross yearly. Is it correct that above 80.000 is already a Senior Management Position level?

Now I wonder how much I need to live in a comfortable way with wife (initially not working) and two children (1 year and 4 years). In my country I own a house (which I am not going to sell) and have a company car. My wife is working part-time. So this are all costs that I have to consider. 

This job is closed to Schiphol Airport in Amsterdam and if I move I would prefer to commute and live in a smaller city possibly south of Amsterdam (towards Denhaag area), hoping that this also would reflect in lower housing costs (assume typical dutch house semidetached, with little front and back garden, two floors and 3 bedrooms).

How much do you need to live in the Netherlands. I am not talking about having champagne for dinner, but I want to to be able to afford a couple of vacations a year winter (ski)/summer (sea) with the whole family plus periodical travel back home. Would I be able to afford this with a salary gross between 70.000 and 80.000?

I know there is the 30% tax salary rule for foreigners, but this I do not want to initially consider in the negotiation.


----------



## Orion7

Hello everyone! I am also in the same boat. I am coming from the US and I now live in a small city. Cost of living is not very high and I make $80,000 USD a year. I am coming to Amsterdam early next month to interview and I want to be able to have an intelligent discussion about salary when the time comes, but I have no idea what is reasonable for someone in my position. 

I am a software developer with a wife and two young children (5 & 8). I would be working in Amsterdam but I am okay with living outside the city. I don't want to move my family to The Netherlands and struggle there. I would qualify for the 30% tax rule.

What salary should I be looking for? To stay at my current level I should be asking for around 62,000 Euros a year but is that out of line? Does anyone here know what salary would be fair for a software developer with 7 years experience?

Thanks to anyone who can help me and mpiktor with our questions!


----------



## klaas

mpiktor said:


> I have a very simple question. I had an interview for a position in the Netherlands. We are in a very early stage but I was asked already for expected salary.
> 
> The salary range for the position is between 60.000-70.000 euros but I told them that my range is rather between 70.000 and 80.000 euros gross yearly. Is it correct that above 80.000 is already a Senior Management Position level?
> 
> Now I wonder how much I need to live in a comfortable way with wife (initially not working) and two children (1 year and 4 years). In my country I own a house (which I am not going to sell) and have a company car. My wife is working part-time. So this are all costs that I have to consider.
> 
> This job is closed to Schiphol Airport in Amsterdam and if I move I would prefer to commute and live in a smaller city possibly south of Amsterdam (towards Denhaag area), hoping that this also would reflect in lower housing costs (assume typical dutch house semidetached, with little front and back garden, two floors and 3 bedrooms).
> 
> How much do you need to live in the Netherlands. I am not talking about having champagne for dinner, but I want to to be able to afford a couple of vacations a year winter (ski)/summer (sea) with the whole family plus periodical travel back home. Would I be able to afford this with a salary gross between 70.000 and 80.000?
> 
> I know there is the 30% tax salary rule for foreigners, but this I do not want to initially consider in the negotiation.


They offer you à high level salary. You van live with it in your situation on à good level


----------



## cschrd2

Actually à salary of 70K€ is quite high seen in the Netherlands. Indeed you become senior management if your above. Tax rate is high, however many deductibles. Cost of living is similar to the US I would say comparing my US experience with Holland. 
Housing rental semi-detached is not that cheap in the west, with little difference between smaller and larger residential area. 1100-1500€/month should be a range needed.


----------



## FinnAbroad

Note that many companies offer a summer vacation bonus, which equals roughly one month's pay. Also, some companies offer annual performance bonus (individual and/or company).

Also, take into account that Dutch companies generally have more vacation than the US and some other EU countries.


----------

